# Topics > Space > Spacesuit >  Spacesuits, National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

NASA

Artemis program

----------


## Airicist

Check out NASA's new Artemis-generation spacesuits

Oct 15, 2019




> NASA unveiled their next generation Artemis spacesuits on Oct. 15, 2019. -- NASA Wants to Test New Moon Spacesuits on the Space Station in 2023

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA’s new Artemis spacesuits make it easier for astronauts of all sizes to move on the Moon"

by Darrell Etherington
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

NASA introduces new spacesuits for the Moon and Mars

Oct 16, 2019




> At NASA Headquarters on Oct. 15, 2019, Administrator Jim Bridenstine introduced the Exploration Extravehicular Mobility Unit (xEMU) and Orion Crew Survival System suit which will be will be worn by first woman and next man as they explore the Moon as part of the #Artemis program.

----------


## Airicist

NASA's official press reveal: next-gen spacesuits

Oct 16, 2019




> NASA in a press conference today revealed their next generation of suits for space exploration. To the Moon, Mars, and beyond!

----------


## Airicist

NASA's next-generation spacesuits that could go to Mars

Oct 18, 2019




> This week NASA unveiled two new prototype spacesuits that will help get astronauts back to the moon, and hopefully beyond.

----------


## Airicist

What are the Next generation spacesuits?

Oct 21, 2019




> Spacesuits are personalized spaceships that mimic all of the protections from the harsh environment of space and the basic resources that Earth and its atmosphere provide.
> 
> Spacesuit Engineers Amy Ross, Kristine Davis and Dustin Gohmert showcase the advanced features of the next generation spacesuits that will be worn by astronauts as they explore the Moon as part of the Artemis program.

----------


## Airicist

SmartSuit | A revolutionary spacesuit concept

Feb 5, 2021




> Spacesuits of the future could sport some slick new features. Researchers are working on a concept that would change the way astronauts suit up and explore by making future spacesuits hybrid, intelligent, and self-healing.
> 
> NASA 360 takes a look at the NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC) called SmartSuit, a revolutionary spacesuit design.

----------

